# New Member, Cheesecloth Help



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there, I am new here, and was wondering waht props you have made using cheesecloth. The cheesecloth I have now is not white, but a gree/brown shade. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you, and

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi dusty, I've used cheesecloth to cover wire frames when I made wings for my bat which I then covered with liquid latex.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wall coverings,tattered tablecloth,prop shawl,robe,curtains


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I've made several cheesecloth ghosts (static prop only, though) that were real attention getters. They were made out of a blucky skeleton (just the torso) and draped with cheesecloth. The arms were extended with 2 wires (coat hangers actually) routed from the top of the head down and through the arms to keep it stiff. Any cloth soaked in RIT whitener should react somewhat under a blacklight. Not too sure how it might look for a colored cloth, but my brownish skull was still UV reactive after soaking in a RIT bath.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dusty!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the great ideas everyone!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sounds like you've got army bandage gauze! Very cool stuff! Makes great aged mummies, too!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

In theater crowds we mix 20/80 glue/water & use it to wrap semipermanent styrofoam pieces before painting. it helps keep the foam from tearing out & getting dingedup. It also profides a nice base texture. I've done toomstones, stone walls, brick walls, rocks, & trees this way. 

The props have held up for multiple shows including nearly nightly setup & take down.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Does RIT Whitenen and Brightener work with cheesecloth? I'd prefer to use that to make my cheesecloth glow under blacklight.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

UnderMan said:


> Does RIT Whitenen and Brightener work with cheesecloth? I'd prefer to use that to make my cheesecloth glow under blacklight.


Yes it works. I just made a FCG for a lady and I used RIT for that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Black Rit dye and cheese cloth to make you own "creepy cloth"


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

That's what I am planning to do too. Just have to find a good source of cheesecloth that's not too small to use. Payday, fabric store shopping, oh yippee.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I've tried a number of methods and materials for optimum brightness under UV lighting. Cheese Cloth soaked in Fabric Whitener and tumble dryed seems to work best. For color, Nothing is brighter then plain white. Colored CC simply doesn't "pop" - it has a dullness to it.
RIT whitener works well, but my experiance is that a product by Dylon called "Double Duty Whitener and Stain remover" produces the best results.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Not to hijack, but does anyone know a source for large amounts of cheesecloth? All I can ever find are the little packs at Wal Mart.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Try a fabric store like Joann's, they usually have some on a bolt that can be cut to length.

Soaking cheesecloth (or sheets) in liquid laundry starch and then draping it over a form (I use 2 liters, milk jugs, whatever is handy to give it shape) to make ghosts. When it drys you can place them wherever or hang them.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Our JoAnns has the cheesecloth in a box; over by the notions. Make sure you get a 40% of coupon before you go or wait for it to go on sale, you can then usually get it for about 60 cents a yard.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you could use the cheez cloth for taterd cloths for a zombie or use it under burlap and make a hangin prop just add head and hands


----------

